# Typing extremely long posts and then having the browser crash before submitting



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you Adobe Flash Player development team, please go **** yourselves.

Sadly now Rossd in his thread asking how to get into Classical Music will never get my witty and extremely biased Music 101 lowdown.

The events transpired however did lead me to discover Lazarus, which promises to save forms as you type them and then recover them in the event of a crash. (Free program, I'm not affiliated, hopefully I will not incur the wrath of Almaviva for advertising). I did crash Safari purposely to test it (went to youtube and played a Cage piece), and it appears to be working, let's hope.

This could also be useful for religious and political threads, where you go to submit and then get a notice that the thread has been locked, purging your would-be-post.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

This has happened to me so many times that now I highlight and "Ctrl+c" my long posts every couple of sentences. That way I've got them on my clipboard and can paste them later if the need arises.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> This has happened to me so many times that now I highlight and "Ctrl+c" my long posts every couple of sentences. That way I've got them on my clipboard and can paste them later if the need arises.


Thats what I do as well. Unfortunately, I was getting a youtube video to post, and had copied the video link just before the browser crashed. This is just what God does to me for being an atheist.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

I write posts out of browser, even those as long as OP (which is to say, rather medium one). I used to use Notepad++ , but now I use Notepad2. Both programs are non-commecial, free of charge, and free as in free speech (GNU and BSD - open source licences), so I guess it is not against the rules to recommend them (like we did with VLC in another thread).

It seems tedious, but then again, it is a matter of habbit, and when I do get tired of it, it is a clear sign that I have been spending too much time on internet anyway...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Sometimes firefox "saves" my text. Jealous?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Sometimes firefox "saves" my text. Jealous?


This provocation is worth a long treatise on why I hate firefox, but Safari would probably lose it before I submit it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys are buggy. My browser never crashes. 
Oh, and it's Firefox.
By the way, it's OK for a member in good standing to mention links to a helpful piece of software, especially the free kind. Even if not the free kind, this is still very different from the brand new member whose first post is a sales pitch, who is obviously not interested in contributing to the forum but rather wants us suckers to buy his stuff.
Green phallic llama-like monster thingies who have been actively contributing to the forum get a pass.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I know Chrome offers to restore all the web pages I was using before a crash, but I don't know if it would also restore information I entered in a text field.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Thats what I do as well. Unfortunately, I was getting a youtube video to post, and had copied the video link just before the browser crashed. This is just what God does to me for being an atheist.


That was probably *Loki*. The Christian God will deal with you later, and the Hebrew God doesn't pay much attention to what gentiles are doing (if He noticed He would probably smite you).

[_Terry Pratchet researched this subject thoroughly for his book *Little Gods*. My Little God (three worshipers and counting) has given me the power to Read Between the Lines_.]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is why I don't type extr


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

If I am doing a long or complex post I first do it in Word and the just paste it to the reply form. Works fine with Firefox.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

GoneBaroque said:


> If I am doing a long or complex post I first do it in Word and the just paste it to the reply form. Works fine with Firefox.


You can also just highlight and copy your text to the clipboard once in a while as you are writing. Then, if you lose it, just paste it back in.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thirty years as a professional programmer has taught me not to trust a computer as far as I can throw it. Cntl+c is not enough because if Windows (or other operating system) crashes you lose your Clipboard. Anything I'm typing I save to Notepad every couple of minutes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Personally, I just try to make sure that everything I say is of absolutely no consequence whatsoever. That way, it doesn't matter whether it gets posted or not.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

When I read "typing extremely long posts..." I thought this was going to be a thread about Sid James.

... J/k


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I like Sid James' extremely long posts. Andre's are a different matter though. 

I have something even worse happen. I write extremely long posts and then realize I have nothing of interest to contribute.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Weston said:


> Well, I like Sid James' extremely long posts. Andre's are a different matter though.
> 
> I have something even worse happen. I write extremely long posts and then realize I have nothing of interest to contribute.


If I knew how to compose, I would write a Requiem for all the long posts that I wrote, read before posting, realized how little those contribute, and then decided not to press "post" button...


----------

